# "People Near Me Program" from Microsoft



## harivunnava (Jul 14, 2008)

The program " People Near Me" was not there in my computer till yesterday and I was not aware this program exists. It has suddenly appeared in my computer this morning (in the tray) I am surprised how this happened. I didn't download this program. Did it come through auto Vista updates? Does it pose any security threat to my computer or a virus infection. Shall I keep it or remove ? Advise!!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

http://windowshelp.microsoft.com/Windows/en-US/help/fa7bb8df-fb87-41aa-b223-dacf02e13ecc1033.mspx
Here's a link to MS explaining what it is it's not a new program.
I think maybe another computer was near yours in the last day or so, and the computers
tried to link I've never used Vista on a wireless so I'm not sure how it activates.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

its been sitting in your control panel since day one - its always been a part of vista. Not sure why its suddenly noticeable. see the following for more info. 

http://windowshelp.microsoft.com/Windows/en-US/help/fa7bb8df-fb87-41aa-b223-dacf02e13ecc1033.mspx


----------

